# Need a good trainer referral in norhtern NJ



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi everyone,

We live in Bergen county and I would like a good trainer referral in NJ. Someone who will help especially with the socialization aspect. At my puppy's age, I would also prefer someone who will work with the dog to teach him rather than just use a prong or pinch collar.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think Meghan Rabon lives up that way.....she does some private work with people with pets...

she is 'phgsd' on this forum


Lee


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Morris K9 Campus

Morris K9 Campus is a great set up in Randolph, NJ.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I used Hal Wheeler school for dogs. In Cedar Grove off of Pompton Ave. Great school, large indoor training area. They offer group classes and personal. Mike is the Owner, very nice, and has been there for over 50 years. 

I might try Morris k9 also, just to look into other programs. Hall Wheeler will really give you the training with the dog to get the obedience down. They also groom and board. extremely nice boarding areas.

I want to look into either daily classes for some type of fun, or PP. all the Shutz clubs are filled


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Ltleo said:


> I want to look into either daily classes for some type of fun, or PP. all the Shutz clubs are filled


Why not try herding? We have one of 2 HGH clubs in the entire country here in NJ, and we have room for another dog or two. The link is in my signature if anyone is interested...


----------

